# GotPump's Odyssey



## GotPump (Jul 17, 2005)

hello all. this is my first post on this forum and i thought there was no better place to start posting than in my own online journal. ive been lifting now for about 3 months, so this journal is not the beginning.

3 months ago: i was a  73kg (160lb) - im an aussie so im not too proficient with pounds - stood 6'2" 

now: i weigh in at 84 kilo (184lb) with noticable gains across my chest, shoulders and back. my arms are lagging a bit but legs are coming along ok.

my workout is as follows (this is a sorta modified version of gopro's p/rr/s program so all kudos to him for the workout - cheers mate)

monday: chest/delts/abs
tues: legs
wed: off
thurs: back/abs
fri: arms/calves
wknd: off

im too lazy to post all exercises now but ill do it along the way

as far as diet, its a semi-clean bulk diet, where i aim for about 4000 cal a day.

im doing this journal just so i can get my weight training organized and see how im progressing, what works/what doesnt etc.

i got some chest/shoulders tomorrow, i cant wait, i love chest day, nothing even comes close


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

4000 cals a day?  For a guy your size, that's a ton!  (I'm not saying it's wrong, just saying it's a lot.)

 Good luck with the goals!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 4000 cals a day?  For a guy your size, that's a ton!  (I'm not saying it's wrong, just saying it's a lot.)
> 
> Good luck with the goals!


I have to agree with Brother Pylon here!!!

Also, good luck, I will also be following along!!!


----------



## GotPump (Jul 17, 2005)

chest/shoulder day:

chest: 3 x 6-8 dumbell presses
         3 x 6-8 incline presses


----------



## GotPump (Jul 17, 2005)

chest/shoulder day:

chest: 3 x 6-8 dumbell presses   (with 55's - all weight is in pounds)
         3 x 6-8 incline presses     (85
         3 x 6-8 cable crossovers   (30 each side)

shoulders: 3 x 6-8 military presses  (120)
              3 x 8 side laterals (30's)
              3 x 8-10 bent laterals (30's)
              3 x 16 dumbell shrugs (50's)

todays workout wasnt typical of a chest/shoulders day. this is my first day at using heavier weight an lower reps. normally i was in the 10-12 rep range. i didnt feel my chest being worked all that much on the dumbell presses, but i got a great burn on the cable crossies and incline bench. 

as for shoulders, the military presses were great but with my lateral isolation movements i think i was using too heavy weight and not enough reps coz come last two reps i was really having to cheat to get the weight back up. im not sure whether to stick with heavy low rep compound movements and lighter (not too loight of course) high rep isolation movements. what do you guys think?

i weighed 85 kilo (187lb) pre workout.

i think ill have to knock the cals back a little, maybe to 3800 coz i am starting to gain a little too much bodyfat across my stomach. ill have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## GotPump (Jul 18, 2005)

It feels so good to be finally sitting down!

Legs:

Seated Leg Press: 3 x 4-6 (300lbs)
Lying Leg Curls: 3 x 8-10 (70lb)
Standing Calf Raise: 3 x 16 (200lb)
Squats: 3 x 4-6

Legs were completely fried by the end of this. I got some funny looks as I staggered out of the gym. I felt good in the gym today, and i got a great nights sleep last night. I should do that more often.

Calories for today will hit about 3700. The hunger pains are killing me...

Got a rest day tomorrow - damn. At least i'll be able to catch up on some cooking etc


----------

